# Aerocycle



## 1817cent (Jul 13, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to get this bike a while back.  It is made up from all original parts but restored in the early 90"s.  Probably should have been kept as as original and not restored but will look great in my prewar collection anyway.

First picture is prior to the restoration and the others show it together in my garage.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 13, 2020)

Thats awesome!! The blue seat and red tires really make it pop


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 13, 2020)

1817cent said:


> I was fortunate enough to get this bike a while back.  It is made up from all original parts but restored in the early 90"s.  Probably should have been kept as as original and not restored but will look great in my prewar collection anyway.
> 
> First picture is prior to the restoration and the others show it together in my garage.
> 
> ...



nicessssssssssssssssssssssss  one..... these bikes are great i love mine


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 13, 2020)

curious did you ever get SN pictures of it prior to restoration? great bike!

Nick


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful bike, but you are right. It should not have been restored.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 13, 2020)

Glad to see it arrived safely. Nice one Jay!


----------



## stoney (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm liking the blue, beautiful bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow!
Yeah, if that first picture was it’s original condition, then that was the crime of the century.
That Perpetrator deserves a stint at Rikers. Lol!
Cool bike, none the less.
I’d be tempted to send that little gem over to Bobcycles, for a 100 point restoration.
It’s certainly worth that kind of treatment.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2020)

GOOD LOOKING PAINT JOB AND COLOR.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi stay safe*!* Nice bike and nice blue color, different to the most common restoration*!* Ride and enjoy it*!*


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2020)

It's great seeing a different color.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 18, 2020)

Has anyone plotted the early serial numbers to try to build any possible records of age of these bikes.  This particular bike looks to have a serial number of H1143 and maybe 2.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 18, 2020)

They are large stamped an somewhat irregular.  The last digit, maybe 2, is faint and a partial.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2020)

1817cent said:


> Has anyone plotted the early serial numbers to try to build any possible records of age of these bikes.  This particular bike looks to have a serial number of H1143 and maybe 2.




I'd love to see a good picture of the BB. Wondering about the possible 2? 
1935, Letter and four numbers hand stamped.


----------

